# Iui newbie



## Sarah0817 (May 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm Sarah, 28. My partner and I want to have a child or two and so we are researching. My partner bought a fertility "MOT" voucher from groupon for City Fertility Clinic at london welbeck hospital. Basically, this is a check up if I can conceive a baby especially with my hypothyroidism which I have had since I was a teenager. So today, we have been told that I am good to go and recommends IUI as it is less invasive. 

I am now at the process of choosing a clinic. City fertility clinic (Gennet) has just opened and they seem to be good. Most of you here have praised Gennet. Martin and Jane were very great at making me feel at ease even though we have had problems getting blood due to me having very deep veins. LWC seems to be popular choice although I have not had any consultations with them. I've only requested a brochure from them which they have sent. 

It would be great to know what your thoughts are in choosing a clinic. I like city fertility clinic (GENNET) but It being a "new" clinic I feel that they aren't as experienced as lwc or others. Also there have been no reviews of this clinic as of yet. I have been told they've got 20%success rate for my age and according to the website they have helped over 160couples in UK and Ireland alone. 

So how did you choose your clinic?

Thanks and looking forward to hear from you.

/links


----------



## rachandsuzann (Jan 3, 2009)

We are in a different position to you but I culdn't just "read and run"  

We are with The Bridge Centre, if I had my time again I would go with the LWC not because The Bridge is awful I just think they have become less organised since we began our journey! But I cant complain as we have a beautiful four year old daughter because of them and now we have another on the way!  

And they have our sperm stored so I wouldn't move it now! Look into the bridge as it may suit you the consultants are lovely especially Dr Daniel. 

I do not know anything about other clinics but I don't think I would let "newness" bother me as long as their licencing is up to date (check the **** website) then everything is okay. At the end of the day its about where you feel comfortable, as much as The Bridge can be a bit disorganised when I go there I feel at home and at ease and I'm able to think to myself "oh good I got the nice nurse again or oh no not not moody cow!   Please let her call someone else! lol!" 

Good Luck on your journey x and let it be a short one x 

Rachel x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI Board ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------

